# Antique Camera



## GCSOLeggio (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone have an idea what this is worth?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

No idea but that camera is pretty cool.


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

Saw something like that on American Pickers. It's pretty cool.


----------

